# Major Lance - Um, Um, Um, Um, Um, Um



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

When I was a teenager, there was a song that I used to listen to. I liked it a lot, but I didn't know exactly what it meant. I'm much older and this song makes good sense to me now. Does anyone else feel the same way?

Here it is:


----------

